# Graphics card Hall of Fame



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

*[UNOFFICIAL] Graphics card Hall of Fame*

_****The Graphics Card Hall of Fame****_​

I saw a thread like this over at overclock.net and throught id bring it over here as well. Thread is for the cards you think deserve to live in fame. 

All you must do is post the cards you think a worthy enough. I'll tally it all up day after day and update this post with the standings. Each card will be in the Hall of Fame, but with the standings it'll show which are the best cards.

When posting your list You may also choose a name of that chip in general or the card itself. So if you think that the gtx4xx series diserves to be in the hall. then in your list post "fermi". If you think the 8800gt is worth a stay in the hall of fame, post "8800gt". You may post as many cards as you want.

I'll Start

3dfx Voodoo Original and 2
My first ever gpu the FX5500
8800gt 
8800gtx because people still own it and it can hold its own STILL!
hd4850 and 4870 for forcing nvidia to desperate measures
GT200/b that brought us 3d gaming and still a desired card today
HD5770 the first affordable dx11 card that held its own

last but not least. FERMI! it is put down but many people but will still live to be a huge break through in gpu performance and be one of the best GPU nvidia has ever made


















_*Hall of Fame*_

 Card  Votes
8800gt    15
9800pro   7
3dfx voodoo series       7
6600gt    6
4870      6
8800gtx    5
4850    5
x800/x850 5
gtx460 4
hd5770   4
5870   3
6800ULTRA 3
8800 series 3
9700pro 3
HD4770 3
x1950pro 2
gt200/b  2
7600gt 2
Geforce2 2
Geforce3 2
Radeon 9500 2
Radeon 9500pro 2
ATI Rage 2
8800Ultra 2
7900 series 2
5850 2
Geforce4 1
fx5500 1
9200se 1
5750 1
gtx275 co-op 1
x1600pro 1
4670 1
5570 1
5670 1
7950GX2 1
FX5200 1
4870x2 1
*PowerVR Kryo II* 2
HD3850 1
HD6850 1
R500C1 Xenos 1
GTS250 1
GTX480 1
HD5970 1
9600gt 1
6800gt 1
9800se 1
X1800XT 1
2900xt 1
8600GTS 1
Nvidia Vanta 1
Nvidia 9600GSO/8800GS 1
6500gt 1
HD6950 1
TNT 2 1
Geforce 4200Ti 1​


----------



## AsRock (Jan 1, 2011)

ATI 9800 and nVidia's 8800 ..


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Jan 1, 2011)

ATi 9200 SE. I spilled orange soda on it and it still held on for another 2 years. It just died on my old 9 year old HP


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

Jamborhgini313 said:


> ATi 9200 SE. I spilled orange soda on it and it still held on for another 2 years. It just died on my old 9 year old HP



haha. i had a bloody nose when i was building my first computer when i was like 13 or 14 and it got all over hte motherboard. and it still ran


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

I have to say the ATI HD5750 because it has done everything i wanted it to at the res (1600/1200)  and it even suprised me in how it played some games at 1920/1080 with good frame rates.

I also like the fact that my card is a none branded card and i can overclock it loads.
So far i have had it at 825mhz core and 1250 on the ram it has no volatge control. Default speed is 700/1150.

I should have added a 3dfx voodoo 3 to this as it was my first proper gaming card, i chose the PCI version as the agp version dident seem to offer more performance and cost £15 or £20 more in the shop lol.

I also had the rage fury maxx at one point and although it was nice to see a dual card it was damn useless due to very poor driver suport.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> I have to say the ATI HD5750 because it has done everything i wanted it to at the res (1600/1200)  and it even suprised me in how it played some games at 1920/1080 with good frame rates.
> 
> I also like the fact that my card is a none branded card and i can overclock it loads.
> So far i have had it at 825mhz core and 1250 on the ram it has no volatge control. Default speed is 700/1150.



nice nice try flashing it to a asus bios. it may unlock voltage control


----------



## Feänor (Jan 1, 2011)

My gtx 275 co-op. Three things: first, it costed me 160$, while others on ebay were around 250$. Two, the gt200b overclock to 700-1620 core-shaders and the g92 to 782-2000. Three It folds for 15000ppd. Even my oced gtx 470 cannot beat it in folding. 

For the non-folders among us, my gtx 460 is the sweetest thing that happened to the gamer in me. Overclocks to 900 and costed me 150$. At 1920*1080, it runs all i want to. Damn the gf 104 is GOOD!!


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> 8800gtx because people still own it and it can hold its own STILL!



+1, Im jamming on one right this very second!


----------



## Goodman (Jan 1, 2011)

My post deleted? 

I thought reading the thread title that the hall of fame would be for the highest overclock card/brand that is why i wrote meh!

Stock cards are lame...  (j/k)

Voodoo2 SLI FTW!


----------



## HXL492 (Jan 1, 2011)

i think the 5870 deserves a mention because when it came out it, the performance shocked everyone


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 1, 2011)

9700pro all the way


----------



## wolf (Jan 1, 2011)

8800GTX all the way, but I think the Ultra deserves is spot in the sun, purely because it was the last Ultra card Nvidia realeased 

I have to name the 6800Ultra as a card of fame too, that card kicked ass for AGP, and I'm gld I had one!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

wolf said:


> 8800gtx all the way, but i think the ultra deserves is spot in the sun, purely because it was the last ultra card nvidia realeased
> 
> i have to name the 6800ultra as a card of fame too, that card kicked ass for agp, and i'm gld i had one!



nice one!


----------



## revin (Jan 1, 2011)

HXL492 said:


> i think the 5870 deserves a mention because when it came out it, the performance shocked everyone



Ditto


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 1, 2011)

Off the top of my head, i'd say the HD4850 for redefining the 200 dollar market.   The last card i had a that price point was the ATI X1600 pro, and the 4850 is/was leaps and bounds ahead.  

Side note:  Im getting my old secondary 4850 back in a sweet deal that will include another Zalman VF1000 strapped on to it for High O/C and XFire action   

P.S.  Honorable mention goes to 4670/5570/5670 making DX10/11 playable for the masses at lower resolutions


----------



## revin (Jan 1, 2011)

I think if most here remember my piece of fame, since it was highly commented many times  and even by some serious members back then, some of whom "want _my _card"

The "Gainward Bliss 7800GS+ Golden Sample Goes Like Hell"

It is truely a work of art in pushing the envelope even thou it was a G71 chip it was still a bridged AGP card loosely _based _on the "7800" platform, but performed as good and even better that the "7900GTX PCIe cards

 What'a you think, can I get some "Ditto's" for the ole girl still?  
I still have her along with my HIS 3850 AGP


----------



## Melvis (Jan 1, 2011)

Ummm id say the (if i can remember) Nvidia 4600 TI? Next the FX5200 everyone had one at some point. 6600GT also sold like hot cakes, 8800GT for sure, 4870X2 biggest power hungry thing to hit the shelves in its day and nivdia was god smacked. 5870 yea it has been a great card to, and maybe the GTX460 as one of the best 4** cards made. The 5970 could be another since its been unbeatin in awhile.

Edit: id also add the 7950GX2 as it was the wow card of its time.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 1, 2011)

@revin,  that was one heck of an AGP card back in the day


----------



## blu3flannel (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll also vote for Fermi because they have good raw performance and overclock very well.


----------



## revin (Jan 1, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @revin,  that was one heck of an AGP card back in the day



Thank you kindly 
I was trying to find that post where my card was scored way up into  PCIe class but no avail Oh well it brought some great memories back..............
Here it is   http://img.techpowerup.org/110101/Capture009.jpg

Also it was the Conroe865PE Q6700 and my Bliss, still very strong Graphic scores


----------



## araditus (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of you all are stuck in the present, and only talk about your current card (sorry for the agression its the rum in me right now) but I must say, 8800 gtx, as previously stated, its STILL viable, and we are talking hall of fame, redefining, or being that extra step past boldness into ludacris, example, the 2900xt, who needed that card? was it even good in games? what was its purpose, yea, dropping NO2 on it and setting world records, and thats all it did, that is admirable.

the 850xt came out right as pci-e was getting started, it moved people into the next generation of technology, just as in 2 years from now we will all be saying, gee; that OCZ agility drive really brought SSD to mainstream potential, same with the 850xt, fabulous price, performance etc

5770: the zeneth of price/performance in my opinion, it brought TRUE power to systems under 600$ for the first time.

the 6600gt, HDR anyone? hell it didnt even need a power connector if i recall correctly.

there are other great cards out there, but they dont belong in the hall of fame, sorry 460, 5870, you are great cards, defined this year and last generation, but thats the thing they only greatly effected their generation, their results wont perpetuate expectations of a certain card, case and point, 4WD, dominated the rally circut in the 70s form audi, and today we still use it in its various forms, it changed the game.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 1, 2011)

araditus said:


> Some of you all are stuck in the present, and only talk about your current card (sorry for the agression its the rum in me right now) but I must say, 8800 gtx, as previously stated, its STILL viable, and we are talking hall of fame, redefining, or being that extra step past boldness into ludacris, example, the 2900xt, who needed that card? was it even good in games? what was its purpose, yea, dropping NO2 on it and setting world records, and thats all it did, that is admirable.
> 
> the 850xt came out right as pci-e was getting started, it moved people into the next generation of technology, just as in 2 years from now we will all be saying, gee; that OCZ agility drive really brought SSD to mainstream potential, same with the 850xt, fabulous price, performance etc
> 
> ...


 
Wrong!! the 6600GT needed a power connector , same has HDD 4pins (i had that card) the 6600 & 6600SE or was it LE? anyhow they didn't need one & perform lot less compare to the GT

But you're right another Hall of fame the 6600GT which i forgot


----------



## araditus (Jan 1, 2011)

Goodman said:


> Wrong!! the 6600GT needed a power connector , same has HDD 4pins (i had that card) the 6600 & 6600SE didn't need one & perform lot less compare to the GT
> 
> But you're right another Hall of fame the 6600GT which i forgot



its obvious i recalled incorrectly then  but, shit, it was a molex connector? how common is that hahaha


----------



## Goodman (Jan 1, 2011)

araditus said:


> its obvious i recalled incorrectly then  but, shit, it was a molex connector? how common is that hahaha



Yes! sir...
http://www.anandtech.com/show/1545

I also think that all the high end cards back then were using molex connector like the 6800 ultra , 9700/9800 pro , ect...


----------



## Melvis (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea goodman was right, the 6600GT needed a molex connector, i have one here (AGP) I also have a 6600 something lol (LE) PCI-E and it does NOT need a power connector at all.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 1, 2011)

8800gt
9800pro
6800ultra
x1950pro


----------



## araditus (Jan 1, 2011)

But what I want you all to realize is that every generation will have a performance crown, but only certain cards have shaped the market as we see today, its these ground breaking cards we need to pay attention to, you are correct about the 8800gt, maybe it should be there becuase it was released only a few months after crysis (i know, hush) but what it did was say HEY i monly 250$ and i can play crysis (when that mattered amyn years ago) it FINALLY opened the eyes of the midrange card, if i recall most websites at that time, they focused on the budget card, and the super cards of their times, the 8800gt said, hey, middle class is fine too, and look at what it has done, cards like the 5850, 460, 450, 250, 4750, etc now get just as much credit now as the big and small boys.

in summary, i would really like you guys to put on your thinking caps now about cards that may not be the best, but really changed the game


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmmm I have many choices but i will jot down the ones that I think deserve a place in this thread

1. 9800 Pro
2. 7600GT
3. 8800GTX & series
4. HD4850 & HD4870
5. HD5870 & HD5850

I wanted to include more but dats good enough


----------



## araditus (Jan 1, 2011)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hmmm I have many choices but i will jot down the ones that I think deserve a place in this thread
> 
> 1. 9800 Pro
> 2. 7600GT
> ...



not trying to argue, but i am curious as to why you put the 4850? defend your thesis sir!!


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 1, 2011)

araditus said:


> not trying to argue, but i am curious as to why you put the 4850? defend your thesis sir!!



Lol well to me it was one of the best bang for buck card when they released, and I bought one for $199 AUD day one and I loved the card, pretty much doubled my performance coming from a 8800 GTS 320MB which was an awesome card too I will put in the HD4870


----------



## revin (Jan 1, 2011)

araditus said:


> , redefining, or being that extra step past boldness into ludacris,



??Like the/my Bliss GLH O/C'd like a raped ape passed PCIe,GTX's ect... that even had more pipes shaders and so on??  

I think it was a "building platform" for PCIe


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

araditus said:


> But what I want you all to realize is that every generation will have a performance crown, but only certain cards have shaped the market as we see today, its these ground breaking cards we need to pay attention to, you are correct about the 8800gt, maybe it should be there becuase it was released only a few months after crysis (i know, hush) but what it did was say HEY i monly 250$ and i can play crysis (when that mattered amyn years ago) it FINALLY opened the eyes of the midrange card, if i recall most websites at that time, they focused on the budget card, and the super cards of their times, the 8800gt said, hey, middle class is fine too, and look at what it has done, cards like the 5850, 460, 450, 250, 4750, etc now get just as much credit now as the big and small boys.
> 
> in summary, i would really like you guys to put on your thinking caps now about cards that may not be the best, but really changed the game



thats the point of the thread. not the performance but the way that card changed the way we game


----------



## KainXS (Jan 1, 2011)

oh thats what you meant . . . . . .

thats a long long list


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

alright guys hold on with your post. I need to put up the tallies so far


----------



## MadClown (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Anything 3dfx(Voodoo 5 6000 to be specific) for being awesome
2. Radeon 9800 Pro for outlasting nearly every card out there
3. HD 5870 for its relatively low power consumption and amazing performance


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

Alright guys, Does anyone know how to put in a Excel spread sheet into a post and allow you to like scroll through it? If someone could post directs on how to do it it would make posting up the tallies much easier.

Isnt there a spread sheet from Google I can put in??


----------



## erocker (Jan 1, 2011)

The one series of cards that really stand out to me are the Radeon 9700/9800 series. These cards had the largest jump in performance compared to the competition that was unprecedented.


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 1, 2011)

*S3 Savage3D 8MB AGP*
Even though it was rubbish at its time, it gave me plenty of gaming, especially in Unreal Engine based games where S3 Metal library was just outstanding. Not even Voodoo cards that were considered high end at that time couldn't render such high res textures as Savage3D (S3TC).
I have good memories of that gfx card. Played some legendary games on it like UT99, Deus Ex, NFS2/3/4/5, System Shock 2... and they all worked with max settings on it!


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 1, 2011)

Voodoo Banshee
PowerVR Kryo II 
Geforce2 GTS 
Geforce3 Ti 200
Geforce4 Ti 4200
Radeon 9500 (soft modded to 9700)
Radeon X800XL
Radeon 3850
Radeon 4770 
Radeon 5770
Geforce 460 GTX 
Radeon 6850

All these card deserve some credit in the value department without being overly gimped compared to their big brothers. If I were to narrow it down to 2 cards, probably the Ti 200 and 4770 were the best values of all time.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 1, 2011)

3DFX(INNOVATION)
ATI RAGE(Put ATI on the map-a little Canadian company running with the big boys)
9500PRO(For Popularizing Unlocking and being fast and cheap)
8800GTX(For demonstrating how brute force performance works)
R500C1 Xenos (First U.S.A GPU)
8800GT(For showing you don't need a expensive card to run the latest games)

oops forgot about the pro not unlocking


----------



## revin (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh Crap Forgot about Matrox, they really led the way into the "Buisness/CAD" aspect way back when, and nott just talking of the $1k+ cards.........
G200 400's  or what not[cant remember the earlier name/#"s], they were of the best "2D" cards with Crystal sharp screens


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

okay i got the tallies up so far. on the OP. ill be putting them in color according to company and to be able to distinguish better between the card and the votes


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 1, 2011)

ATi Rage 3d (Pro?)!!!

Between me, my dad, and my cousin we have like 4 or 5 of the things floating around, and they always seem to work when we need them to.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 1, 2011)

KainXS said:


> 3DFX(INNOVATION)
> ATI RAGE(Put ATI on the map-a little Canadian company running with the big boys)
> 9500PRO(For Popularizing Unlocking and being fast and cheap)
> 8800GTX(For demonstrating how brute force performance works)
> ...



9500Pro another one i forgot...


----------



## Zen_ (Jan 1, 2011)

It was the *non*-pro 9500 that could be soft modded.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 1, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> It was the *non*-pro 9500 that could be soft modded.



You're right! it was... were is my mind tonight , must be old age starting to kick in or my avatar that distract me , maybe both?


----------



## revin (Jan 1, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @revin,  that was one heck of an AGP card back in the day


 Is that a "vote" for it also?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

happy new years everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> happy new years everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Happy New Years to you even though it was 17hrs ago for me


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 1, 2011)

8800 Ultra. I still have both of mine.
GTS 250/4850/4870. Really cheap cards and perform EXTREMELY well.
GTX 480. Was the fastest single GPU on earth.
5970. The fastest single card.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 1, 2011)

9800 Pro without question.  It was a affordable and bitch slapped everything NVIDIA had to offer.  That was the last time there was any significant distance between ATI and NVIDIA.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 1, 2011)

Axle 9600GT 
i forgot to plug the fan after cleaning and change the TIM, this thing runs at 140C and i smell burns, 
realizing that, i turn off my PC and cool it off,

but it still running strong for 2 years now..


----------



## Frick (Jan 1, 2011)

Radeon X1950 Pro
Geforce 7600GT
Geforce 6600GT
Radeon x800GTO
Geforce 7900GTO
Geforce 7900GS
Radeon 9500 Pro
Radeon 9800SE
Geforce 8800GT
Radeon 4770

I might have forgot about some things, but whatevs.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 1, 2011)

No one remember old Ati Rage Fury Maxx? First ATI dual "gpu" sounds epic







And the hd3850 need a mention 'cause it's the answer to the HD2000 series' epic fail


----------



## JC316 (Jan 1, 2011)

Voodoo 3/Voodoo Banshee
Geforce 3
Radeon 9800
Radeon X850 Pro
Radeon X1800XT
Geforce 8800GT
Radeon 2900 XT
Geforce 8600GTS 
HD 4850


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 1, 2011)

GeForce 8800GT
Radeon 9800
HD5850
HD4870
GeForce 6600GT
Voodoo 3


----------



## Gas2100 (Jan 1, 2011)

nvidia 8800 and nvidia GTX460


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

man im going to have a lot to do tomorrow. oh boy!


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 1, 2011)

My vote goes to the nVidia GeForce2 MX400.  I used that card from 2001-2007, and even though it was only a budget card, it held its own until then.

Then the 8800GT, or just the G92 core in general, really.
Also, the nVidia Vanta (16MB version).  Again, a budget card that held its own.  Can even play Counter Strike Source well.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 1, 2011)

Card/Reason

9800 Pro/ Sucessor to the already good 9700 Pro, it became obvious that nvidia couldn't do anything. And they didnt as they focused they efforts on the next gen.

6600GT and 6800GT and Ultra / Doom 3 + SLI + nforce 4 = Win

8800 GT/ October 2007 (AFAIK). Sort of NVIDIA version of the 9800 pro. It offered 8800 GTX like performance at a fraction of the price. Without saying that it was single slot and it didnt need a nuclear reactor PSU (in that time) to run. 

There are probably a lot other worth mentioning from like 3dfx but i dont wanna think anymore now.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

Updated!


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 1, 2011)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> No one remember old Ati Rage Fury Maxx? First ATI dual "gpu" sounds epic
> 
> http://img.tomshardware.com/us/1999/12/30/ati_rage_fury_maxx_review/rage_fury_maxx.jpg
> 
> And the hd3850 need a mention 'cause it's the answer to the HD2000 series' epic fail



I used to own the Ati Rage Fury Maxx and damn what a crap card due to useless driver suport lol.


----------



## Krony (Jan 1, 2011)

Winfast 7900GTX
XFX 9800GTX+
XFX GTX 280 XT
Evga GTX 580 SC

All served me well so far


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 1, 2011)

Go 4850! i got 2 and love em.


----------



## wolf (Jan 1, 2011)

KainXS said:


> 8800gt
> 9800pro
> 6800ultra
> x1950pro



agree with every card in this post, and have owned them all  

I think to broaden the scope I', just going to name a few GPU's as fame worthy, as they have gone on to make more than one SKU.

ATI/AMD;

R350 - 9700/9800's - just plain kicked ass for the time
RV570 - X1950 pro - node change and great midrange GPU, availiable in AGP!
Cypress PRO - 5850 - overclock like freaking monsters, great value, runs cool, efficient.

Nvidia;

NV25 - Gforce 4 Ti - beast for it's time, preceeding the sucky FX series...
NV43 - 6600GT - kicass value at the time, first native pci-e card from Nv I think too..
NV40 - 6800 - utter monster, domination till X800/x850.
G84 - 8600GT - insane value for budget performance
G80 - 8800GTX/Ultra - still hold their own in current games, especially two!
G92 - too many to list - probably made the most Nvidia SKU's of all, still a potent chip, using one right now 
GT200/b - went on to make many very powerfull cards, 260/275 fantastic value, 285/295 were monsters
GF104 - GTX460 - surprised everyone a bit, also great value and great overclockers.
GF110 - GTX570/580 - the most powerfull GPU on the planet, props to Nvidia for their secret sauced redesign.


----------



## razaron (Jan 1, 2011)

Voodoo 2, my first discreet GPU gets my vote.


----------



## Igorius (Jan 1, 2011)

Gainward 7600GT Golden Sample - My first card.
Inno3d 8800GT Wind - I had it. Very quiet.
Palit HD4850 Sonic - Very quiet and cold.
Sapphire HD4890 Vapor-X -  My brother's card. Gorgeous.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 1, 2011)

Mine has to go to the 8800GT because when it first came out i was going crazy over wanting that card for ages,and finally got one and loved it to bits but it didn't handle all games i wanted to.
Of course the 8800GT be my 1st choice and then the GTX460 which is now i consider similar release of the 8800GT,performs and popular among mid-range gpu.


----------



## mrsemi (Jan 1, 2011)

All around Rockstar is definitely 8800gtx.  I loved every single new purchase but that card alone got me the most kills.  I'd personally put the 8800gtx & ultra in the same slot..


----------



## revin (Jan 1, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> updated!:d





alienisgod said:


> @revin,  that was one heck of an agp card back in the day :d



 7800GS*+*GLH GS


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 1, 2011)

well lets see. HD3870X2 was a huge success. the hd4870X2 as well. the 3870's were kick ass to as they were nowhere near as hot as the 2900xts and performed a tad better. also the 8800gt was a breakthrough and hell nvidia are still milking the G92 success, gtx260/80 with volterra vrms were pure win, and the gtx295 as well. idk about anything I haventried yet but the hd5770 cards I have are pretty slick


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2011)

8800gt is my FAVORATE CARD EVER!!!!!
G92 all the way to hell and back!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2011)

I need to figure out the thing that people use over at overclock.net where you put in the cards and then it all just tallies it up for me and updates the OP. because its becoming a grind and theres only be 70 posts


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 1, 2011)

7900gs, 9200se


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 1, 2011)

8800gt, when it started on dx 10.1
5870 its pretty fast and i like the design


----------



## Igorius (Jan 1, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> 5890 its pretty fast and i like the design



WOW! Radeon HD5890?


----------



## alucasa (Jan 1, 2011)

Nvidia 8800 and 6800.


----------



## cable (Jan 2, 2011)

8800 GTX and 9800 GTX+ now i'm playing with the evga GTX 460  so all three


----------



## Goodman (Jan 2, 2011)

Igorius said:


> WOW! Radeon HD5890?



Got to be a typo... if not he knows something we don't


----------



## wolf (Jan 2, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> 8800gt, when it started on dx *10.1*
> 58*90* its pretty fast and i like the design



I can pick fault with both of your choices 

8800GT was DX10 only, I am fairly sure.
and whats this 5890?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2011)

wolf said:


> I can pick fault with both of your choices
> 
> 8800GT was DX10 only, I am fairly sure.
> and whats this 5890?



I think he meant 4890 lol


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 2, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> I think he meant 4890 lol



Or 5870


----------



## Frick (Jan 2, 2011)

PowerVR Kryo II gets a vote from me.

Also, why 7900 series? I want 7900GTO to be a single post, it was awesome!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 2, 2011)

8800gt 

The G92 had great staying power and the drivers were great even on launch. I bought it the day it came out (like with many GPUs ).


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned the 9600GSO (The 96 shader, 192-bit model). They were very cheap and cranked out some pretty good folding points, and overclocked well while staying cool. It was the best bang/buck folding card for a very long time, until the GTX460 started coming around...


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2011)

hat said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned the 9600GSO (The 96 shader, 192-bit model). They were very cheap and cranked out some pretty good folding points, and overclocked well while staying cool. It was the best bang/buck folding card for a very long time, until the GTX460 started coming around...



9 series yeah that cool , it out after 8 series but personally i see it started from 8 series


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 2, 2011)

hat said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned the 9600GSO (The 96 shader, 192-bit model). They were very cheap and cranked out some pretty good folding points, and overclocked well while staying cool. It was the best bang/buck folding card for a very long time, until the GTX460 started coming around...



That's actually just a rebadged 8800GS.


----------



## mafia97 (Jan 2, 2011)

4870 is a good card and i still have it


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 2, 2011)

add another vote for the 9700 Pro - and the X850 - Because I still own a X850XT PE and it still runs a mean motherf**king L4D1&2 with all the eye candy & AA/AF cranked up.


----------



## christian27 (Jan 2, 2011)

One more vote for *HD 4770*, the very first 40nm card ever made.


----------



## Bow (Jan 2, 2011)

My old 6500gt
and 8800gt


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2011)

Radeon Mobile 9600 Pro 128MB

Got my second laptop with one and it took my counter strike gaming on the go!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2011)

OP will be updated tomorrow


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jan 3, 2011)

I think we should look at it based on improvements in chip design. G92 and G80 were what I liked most from Nvidia aside from the fact that Fermi has made leaps and bounds in the distributed computing market. ATi/AMD made some great integrated chipsets like 3200(and its derivatives) that really pushed the envelope in the largest segment..... integrated graphics. I know ATi/AMD is still making waves with its new cards on price/performance/power consumption like they have since its 4-series. The past was nice with ATi but I really believe their accomplishments since the 4-series are better than its progress further in its past. That being said I never owned an nvidia card until the nvidia4400ti came out. I was a buyer of ATi products since the radeon 7000 PCI. 

I prefered Nvidia since G80 but I have bought from both companies almost equally based on price/performance/stability. COD:BO only freezes on my ATi LAN rigs(not OC'ed) so I have been buying much more Nvidia lately. I am just blaming that on drivers though. Not the hardware itself.


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 3, 2011)

NVIDIA 8800GT <- my first enthusiast level card
ATI 5770 <- for replacing the 8800
AMD 6950 <- for it's unlockability


----------



## WordToYoMamma (Jan 3, 2011)

Nvidia 8800gt..


----------



## DigitalUK (Jan 3, 2011)

Hall of fame has to be the ablity to bring power to the people at a good price.

Voodoo 3
TNT 2
Geforce 4200ti
8800GT (has to be all time best alrounder ever, so nice they named it twice..lol or 3 or 4 times)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> NVIDIA 8800GT <- my first enthusiast level card
> ATI 5770 <- for replacing the 8800
> AMD 6950 <- for it's unlockability



Shouldnt the GTX465 also be put into the Hall of Game because it can be flased to a 470?? Just a thought



DigitalUK said:


> Hall of fame has to be the ablity to bring power to the people at a good price.
> 
> Voodoo 3
> TNT 2
> ...



The Hall of Fame really are just peoples opinions about the card and if it shall be remembered forever in the case of what you said the ability to bring a tone of power at a good price and the revolutionary change that the card brought to us PC gamers


----------



## DigitalUK (Jan 4, 2011)

Ati 5870 has to be in there as well. femi is a strange one will it be remembered in time not sure but ALOT of people have had a G92.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2011)

Updated. I got rid of the 2 Voodoo and Voodoo Banshee things. and just put it all into the 3DFX Voodoo Series because i think we can all agree that they were all pretty revolutionary to us


----------



## DigitalUK (Jan 4, 2011)

hhmmmmm Glide..lol


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2011)

DigitalUK said:


> Ati 5870 has to be in there as well. femi is a strange one will it be remembered in time not sure but ALOT of people have had a G92.



Fermi is pretty big i think. I mean look at the power it has and devs still haven't figured it out. The raw power that fermi has leads me to believe that it should be remembered or at least still talked about like the 8800gt is still talked about today


----------



## sakai4eva (Jan 4, 2011)

nvidiaintelftw said:


> Shouldnt the GTX465 also be put into the Hall of Game because it can be flased to a 470?? Just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> The Hall of Fame really are just peoples opinions about the card and if it shall be remembered forever in the case of what you said the ability to bring a tone of power at a good price and the revolutionary change that the card brought to us PC gamers



Well, it is called hall of FAME. 
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fame

Great renown
Public estimation; reputation

So I guess that if the cards are famous for something positive, it could, should and would belong in the Hall of Fame. I don't think there's many cards that's completely revolutionary, unless you count only the first widely used 3d card (voodoo, which I didn't own therefore I didn't vote), or the first card that can "run Crysis" for real (the 8800 series). Everything else is merely evolutionary (for my jaded accountant eyes) and represents another dot on the Moore's Law for bringing in more speed and more FPS.

And no, please don't flame me for the above statement. It's just an opinion, it is subject to correction and change. That is to say, I'm very open to be proven wrong.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, it is called hall of FAME.
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/fame
> 
> Great renown
> ...



Think of this thread how you want. I just have a different interpretation of it and its hard to explain


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 4, 2011)

9800Pro was a very good card.Loved mine when I flashed it to 9800XT
X800GTO was a good card as well.Flashed it to X800Pro I think maybe xt cant remember
HD 5850 best card I have ever had clocks like mad and performs awesome.


----------



## Retrodrift (Jan 4, 2011)

8800 GT SC. 

Had mine for close to 4 years, opened it up and redid the thermal paste a while back, always wanted to upgrade, especially when the 1G ddr5s came out but never really needed too. I will always keep my evga 8800 GT SC but after much waiting and consideration I ordered the XFX 6950 today. I feel i'm letting my 8800 down...lol now that says alot about a video card


----------



## SlayerJC (Jan 4, 2011)

I vote on the Radeon 9800 PRO. I dreamed of this card in his time.


----------



## Rule-R (Jan 4, 2011)

My vote goes to the NVidia 6600gt, i overclocked the hell out of it and its still used in my sisters pc!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 4, 2011)

Add 1 more vote for the 4870 - after all i did have 2 in crossfire clocked both to 800|1000  (think the highest ever clock was over 900 but the dude had volt moded his 4870)


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 4, 2011)

9800 pro cmon best card of the time and still can make one hell of a legacy gaming machine
ati rage - my first dedicated card, loved it
Geforce Ti 4200 - strong and yet still affordable
2900xt- bad rap but once oced it realled pulled it's own
9600gt- reliable, quiet, plenty fast for most games, low power
gtx470- fast, quieter and cooler than the 480, yet still capable to take anything you threw at it
gtx480- fast, not as hot or loud as expected, a total beast
5970- still fastest card on the market, and at 13.5" it's a legend


----------



## Over50 (Jan 8, 2011)

man ! can't we narrow this down by Decade like:
1990-2000
2001-2010 

then can Only list your 2 favorite ATI and/or nVidia or other Mgfr. card for each decade.

That will shorten the list to the most Deserved GPU's to be listed.

Top 10 for each decade. (therefore, kinda like 1 pick each year)


----------



## Guyonskis (Jan 13, 2011)

I think x1950 pro was my best graphics card purchase ever. However I own a 5870 now and gave this card to my sister. It amazes me that it's still able to run everything that she plays. I definitely mistreated it before I gave it to her and it ran super hot for years and hasn't died on me. +1 for x1950 pro!


----------



## Guyonskis (Jan 13, 2011)

I also had a couple 4850s that overclocked freakishly well (maybe underclocked 4870s sold as 4850s?). I guess I should put my vote in for them too.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 14, 2011)

Guyonskis said:


> I also had a couple 4850s that overclocked freakishly well (maybe underclocked 4870s sold as 4850s?). I guess I should put my vote in for them too.



maybe not, 4850 had more shaders not clocks right?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 14, 2011)

x800
4850
5850


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 15, 2011)

GeForce 256, The world's first GPU.

http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce256.html

and the 3DFX VooDoo, it really started off 3D gaming on the PC.


----------



## ghassoul (Jan 21, 2011)

Retrodrift said:


> 8800 GT SC.
> 
> Had mine for close to 4 years, opened it up and redid the thermal paste a while back, always wanted to upgrade, especially when the 1G ddr5s came out but never really needed too. I will always keep my evga 8800 GT SC but after much waiting and consideration I ordered the XFX 6950 today. I feel i'm letting my 8800 down...lol now that says alot about a video card



I did the same, and have the same feeling about my nvidea Gtx 260 SC , core 216, what a beautiful piece of hardware! i cleaned it and put it back inside its original box.
I gave away my first GT 8800, but i will keep the 260 for a while.......  in the drawer.
I just got a new sapphire 6950, and a new monitor @ 1900-1080 , coming from 1650-1080 resolution monitor.
I am happy now with the new upgrade, will see what happens.


----------



## bear2790 (Jan 21, 2011)

Really liked the GTX260-216 but it's now superceeded by the 460GTX which, IMO, is best bang for the buck and 2-way 460 SLI is extremely satisfying


----------



## sliderider (Jan 21, 2011)

3DFX Voodoo. There may have been earlier 3D cards, but 3DFX really cranked gaming to the max. Too bad their lousy business model killed them.


----------



## badb0y (Jan 23, 2011)

6950 because it's basically s 6970 - 80$. Yes please.

8800GT -  Pure win


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2011)

ATI AIW 
any Ati All in wonder graphics card with the built in TV Tuner has got to be a classic

I have used a Hercules 7500 AIW and a Powercolour 9800se AIW and both were good cards in their day

Its about time AMD/ATI resurected this type of card (WITH A DIGITAL BASED TUNER)

Im sure there would still be a market for this sort of combi card ( 6xxxx series AIW )


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 24, 2011)

dorsetknob said:


> ATI AIW
> any Ati All in wonder graphics card with the built in TV Tuner has got to be a classic
> 
> I have used a Hercules 7500 AIW and a Powercolour 9800se AIW and both were good cards in their day
> ...



Doesn't the HD3650 based the All-In-Wonder HD have a digital tuner?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 24, 2011)

"" ello ""
that card may have had a digital tuner but it was  not DVT
ie Freeview(hd) in the uk


----------



## sliderider (Jan 24, 2011)

Radeon 9700 was also a groundbreaking card as the first to support DX9 and destroyed the reigning champion GF4Ti in performance. nVidia made only a feeble comeback with the FX5x00 cards. They wouldn't have a decent DX9 card until the GF6800 cards were released.

GF6800 should also be on the legendary list, though the Ultra was a bit pricey. A pair of GT's in Sli was faster and cheaper.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh damn, i forgot about this thread for the last couple weeks. ill update the OP in the next few days


----------



## silkstone (Jan 24, 2011)

I vote s3 savage, my first ever 3d card 

Also Matrox Millenium deseres a mention for its outstanding 2d Performance......

am i getting old?


----------



## lemnad (Jan 24, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> GeForce 256, The world's first GPU.
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/page/geforce256.html
> 
> and the 3DFX VooDoo, it really started off 3D gaming on the PC.



I completely agree. Buying a Hercules 32mb GeForce 256 and upgrading from a 4mb Riva 128 with a 8mb 3dfx ad in board was pretty epic. I was amazed at the improvements in the games i played. I think I paid around $350 for that card at a PC store at the mall


----------



## Stearic (Feb 11, 2011)

Hah, I upgraded from an intel i740 to a 32Mb GeForce 256 back in January 2000. 
It was like getting a whole new system...Q3 running smoothly at 800x600 on a 17" CRT monitor...lol..
I paid US$300 for the card IIRC.


----------

